# [ROM] MIUI [Port] [MIUI.us] 2.4.6



## dubntz

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Base:: MIUI

Mod Status:: Weekly

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: T-Mobile

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: http://miui.us/
UPDATE:

G2x MIUI ROM now available at MIUI.us for download!

Enjoy!


----------



## dubntz

Reserved just in case.


----------



## buru898

I highly advise not to tell people to format /emmc because many people use their internal storage to store things and internal storage doesn't conflict with anything related to system.

Other than that, there can never be too many roms, whitehawkx opened a huge door in helping development of MIUI.


----------



## dubntz

buru898 said:


> I highly advise not to tell people to format /emmc because many people use their internal storage to store things and internal storage doesn't conflict with anything related to system.
> 
> Other than that, there can never be too many roms, whitehawkx opened a huge door in helping development of MIUI.


Ahh, ok. Thanks! I have update the OP to reflect this.


----------



## buru898

No problem







. Reading my post it looked like I was being a dick, sorry if it came out that way lol I didn't mean my tone to seem like that







.


----------



## homerxd

Flashed this couple of hours back. Everything good so far. It seems u r the first one to port this weeks official miui rom


----------



## dubntz

buru898 said:


> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Reading my post it looked like I was being a dick, sorry if it came out that way lol I didn't mean my tone to seem like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah, didn't take it that way. It was good advice as i'm a newbie here...ha


----------



## dubntz

OP updated with 2 new features. Enjoy!


----------



## bigfatfrog

saw your tweet to galnet - nice one! What he say? Will you be working with them on this?


----------



## dubntz

I hope so. Things are in the works right now.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfatfrog

Did things work out with you officially porting the galnet rom?


----------



## dubntz

The Galnet crew didn't seem interested. I'm finalizing a ROM with MIUI-US and a ROM should be posted very soon. 

I have also been working on a MIUI V4 ROM. Its running but I have a lot of bugs to work out. Exciting stuff I tell ya...


----------



## bigfatfrog

dubntz said:


> The Galnet crew didn't seem interested. I'm finalizing a ROM with MIUI-US and a ROM should be posted very soon.
> 
> I have also been working on a MIUI V4 ROM. Its running but I have a lot of bugs to work out. Exciting stuff I tell ya...


Oh nice!

Yeah it looks like everyone is stuck trying to figure out the data issue on V4 - good luck man. whoever figures it out will be a hero


----------



## bigfatfrog

Hey, have you been in contact with whitehawx? yknow he figured out the correct build.pop combo to get data work on his AOKP rom, maybe it could work for this?


----------



## dubntz

bigfatfrog said:


> Hey, have you been in contact with whitehawx? yknow he figured out the correct build.pop combo to get data work on his AOKP rom, maybe it could work for this?


Yes, Whitehawkx has been great help! I would not be where I am without him. Still working out some bugs for V4 but its getting closer.


----------



## dubntz

OP Updated!


----------



## Mustang302LX

Not really a development thread so moved to General.


----------

